# Peanut is gone



## Soozie (May 15, 2007)

A sad day today. Peanut, our 17 year old Chi mix passed away. She was getting worse the last two days and I was going to call the vet tomorrow to have her put down. She had arthritis, blindness due to cataracts, deaf and a bit senile. She ate a big meal this morning. Hubby was going to run the vacuum sweeper and Peanut was always afraid of it so he put her outside in the pen. When he went to let her in she was gone. She is over the rainbow now with Sammy & Sissy. We have lost three dogs since October. Zoey (15 weeks old) seems fine so far but I am sure she will miss our ol' gal at dinnertime tonight. Zoey always made Peanut get up to share her food with her. I am so thankful to have Zoey. She doesn't replace the others but brings us love and companionship of her own and so much joy after all the sadness.
Hugs,
Soozie


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh Soozie I'm so sorry ((hugs)) I'm crying for you  She is running & playing & feeling good now waiting for you ((hugs))


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh Im so sorry for your loss  

Huge hugs being sent your way xxxxxxxxx Thinking of you xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Tiff* (Aug 7, 2007)

im so sorry  my thoughts are with you and your family ((hugs))


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

OMG!!  I am so sorry for your loss!  She is in a happier place now!
I'll be thinking of you! x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im so sorry!


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You shared seventeen good years, but it's never enough.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss  You and your family are in my thoughts. RIP peanut :angel13:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am terribly sorry for your loss. I dread the time I have to face losing one of my babies. (((((Hugs))))))


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

i am so sorry for your loss but shes running around in rainbow heaven!!!!
rip peanut


----------



## Lovinmylou (Jul 7, 2007)

RIP Peanut - it breaks my heart to even think about losing one of my babies  My thoughts are with you...


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Awwwwww im so very sorry,this brought a tear to my eye!!!


----------



## Taylor89 (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I know how hard that is. We lost my first chi and pet back in 2005 when she was 11. Hope things look up. :sad10:


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Lots of hugs to you & your family.


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. toby and I send big hugs for you.


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear of Peanuts passing. Before we got our 3 little ones, we had two cockers...both had to be put to sleep within a year of each other. I know how horribly you must be hurting.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss 

She lived a great long life, and I hope that my chis live that long.

RIP, Peanut.

(((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP Peanut. Thanks goodness you have Zoey to comfort you.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Awww I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Soozie (May 15, 2007)

Thanks so very much to everyone for your words of comfort and encouragment. Peanut was a great friend and I am thankful to have shared in her life. I will miss her always. 

Hugs,
Soozie


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry that Peanut has passed on! It must be so hard to say goodbye to your baby. I know how I felt when our Bichon (14 years) passed away. It's so painful for a while! R.I.P. little Peanut.


----------



## sazzle1 (Mar 18, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Peanut had a very long and happy life though, she'll be smiling up there. Keep your chin up. We're all thinking of you.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Ohhh, I'm so sorry for your loss. My Max is almost 13 years old, and seems to have those problems also. I know I will be devastated when it's time for mine to pass on. Hugs to you. R.I.P., Peanut!


----------



## xultar (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. RIP Peanut.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing a beloved pet is losing a family member. It is painful and your heart is broken. You and your family gave Peanut a loving forever home for many years, and she loved you. 

Rest in peace, Peanut.


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

I am so very sorry. Sad.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

{{{HUGS}}}}

RIP little Peanut.


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

I am very sorry for you and your husband. You are such a sweetie, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Soozie (May 15, 2007)

Thank you everyone so very much!
Hugs,
Soozie


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry. 
{{{hugs}}}
I hope you are feeling better. Our lost ones are always in our hearts and as long as we remember them, they'll always be with us. 
R.I.P. Peanut
xxxx


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

*RIP Peanut*



Soozie said:


> A sad day today. Peanut, our 17 year old Chi mix passed away. She was getting worse the last two days and I was going to call the vet tomorrow to have her put down. She had arthritis, blindness due to cataracts, deaf and a bit senile. She ate a big meal this morning. Hubby was going to run the vacuum sweeper and Peanut was always afraid of it so he put her outside in the pen. When he went to let her in she was gone. She is over the rainbow now with Sammy & Sissy. We have lost three dogs since October. Zoey (15 weeks old) seems fine so far but I am sure she will miss our ol' gal at dinnertime tonight. Zoey always made Peanut get up to share her food with her. I am so thankful to have Zoey. She doesn't replace the others but brings us love and companionship of her own and so much joy after all the sadness.
> Hugs,
> Soozie


I am so sorry for your loss! hugs


----------



## Soozie (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words. I am feeling better as she isn't suffering anymore. After our two yorkies died, one in Oct. one in Feb I selfishly could not put Peanut down. Bless her heart, she went on her own and was saved the trauma of getting her into the truck and to the vet. She would have been terrified! She was so senile that when we clipped her nails she acted as if we were killing her, I don't think she recognized us at times either. She is at peace now, not hurting anymore, her mind is back, she is running and playing with Sammy & Sissy and all the other critters at the Bridge. I am thankful for her company all those years and happy she is free.
Thanks again.
Hugs,
Soozie


----------



## SophieE (Sep 4, 2007)

So sorry to hear this, hope your heart is mended soon.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

She lived a very long time so you obviously gave her the best care you could and where obviously a loving owner.
Im sure little peanut is happy now.
Glad you are feeling better
x x x


----------



## Soozie (May 15, 2007)

Thanks bunches!


----------

